# عيد حلول الروح القدس ......... عيد العنصرة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*
عيد (البنتكسطى) أو حلول الروح القدس، عيد الصعود وعيد حلول الروح القدس  أعياد سيدية كبرى، وكان يرمز لعيد حلول الروح القدس، وكان يرمز له عيد الأسابيع أو  عيد الحصاد، وأيضاً اليوبيل، عيد الخمسين هم (49 + 1) (7 فى 7 + 1) فيكون أول  الأسبوع الثامن.

لأن رقم 8 يُشير إلى الحياة الجديدة، (10 فى 5) 10 رقم  سماوى والـ5 تشير للإنسان، 40 = 10 فى 4 العشرة رقم سماوى والأربعة تُشير للأرض  لذلك الأربعين يقولون عنها السماء فى الأرض، واليوبيل رقم الخمسين، 

لذلك  يوم الجمعة العظيمة نعمل 50 ميطانية ناحية الشرق بعد ال400، هذه إشارة للحرية التى  نلناها. الأربعة يشير إلى أركان الأرض الأربعة والخمسة تشير إلى الحواس  الخمسة.

س) ماذا حدث يوم الخمسين؟

(أع 2: 1-6) "ولما حضر يوم الخمسين  كان الجميع بنفس واحده وصار بغته من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأت كل  البيت حيث كانوا جالسين وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار، واستقرت على كل واحد  منهم وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح  أن ينطقوا، 

فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا لأن كل واحد كان  يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته". وأيضاً (أع 2: 7 – 11).واضح أن الجميع صاروا يفهمون بعضهم  البعض، عودة البشرية إلى ما قبل بابل.

سمع الجمع من 14 مكان بلغتهم ما يُصلى  التلاميذ به، وكان هذا حصاد فعل الخلاص الذى تممه الرب يسوع للبشرية، نقل البشرية  إلى حالة ما قبل بابل أى ما قبل بلبلة الألسن، 

بالإضافة أيضاً إلى المواهب  التى أعطاها الروح القدس للتلاميذ وللكنيسة عموماً، "أنواع مواهب موجوده ولكن الروح  واحد وأنواع خدم موجوده لكن الرب واحد وأنواع أعمال موجوده ولكن الله واحد الذى  يعمل الكل فى الكل ولكن لكل واحد يُعطى إظهار الروح للمنفعه، 

واحد يُعطى  بالروح كلام حكمة ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد  ولآخر مواهب شفاء الروح الواحد ولآخر عمل قوات ولآخر نبوة ولآخر تميز أرواح ولآخر  أنواع ألسنة ولآخر ترجمة ألسنة ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسماً لكل  واحد بمفرده كما يشاء لأن كما أن الجسد هو واحد وله أعضاء كثيرة وكل أعضاء الجسد  الواحد إذا كانت كثيرة هى جسد واحد كذلك المسيح أيضاً " (1 كو 12: 4 –  12).

س) لماذا تُصلى صلاة السجدة يوم عيد حلول الروح القدس؟

فكرة  اليوبيل أو الحرية كانت تُقدم ذبيحة صباحية وذبيحة مسائية، ولذلك نعمل القداس صباح  يوم عيد حلول الروح القدس ونحتفل بعيد حلول الروح القدس، ثم من وقت الساعة التاسعة  أى الساعة 3 بعد الظهر نبدأ صلاة السجدة وهى الذبيحة المسائية.

س) لماذا  نبدأ فى وقت الساعة التاسعة؟

+ لأن حلول الروح القدس مرتبط بالفداء. الغفران  ثم الحلول والفداء بدأ بالصليب، والمسيح مات على الصليب فى الساعة التاسعة ثم دخل  الأقداس. نعمل ثلاث سجدات 2 خارج الهيكل والثالثة فى الهيكل، والهيكل يُشير إلى  السماء، بمعنى أن الروح القدس أدخلنا إلى المقدسات ألذلك نبدأ خارج الهيكل ثم ندخل  إلى الهيكل. وارتبطت السجدة بالبخور علامة حلول الله فى المكان. مصدر البحث: موقع  كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

+ يوم حلول الروح القدس كل القراءات بتكون على المسحة  المقدسة التى مُسحنا بها بفعل الروح لكى نصير هياكل لله وروح الله ساكن  فينا.

+ معروف فى التاريخ أنه ساعة صلاة السجدة كان يحدث هبوب ريح، ولا يسكت  هبوب الريح إلا إذا سجدوا، لذلك سموها صلاة السجدة يصلوا فيها الصلوات وهم  ساجدين.



+ السجدة الأولى: وصلاة يسوع الشفاعية (يو 17)

+  السجدة الثانية: هى وعده للتلاميذ بارسال الروح القدس وفعلاً حل الروح  القدس.

+ السجدة الثالثة: عن بركات الروح القدس، الماء الحى الذى وُهب  للكنيسة.

العشرة أيام من بعد الصعود إلى حلول الروح القدس جلسوا فى خلوة فى  الهيكل، يصلون الصلوات إلى أن حل الروح القدس وهم  يصلون.

*****************************************************************​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

*بقلم: القمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج
في يوم  الخمسين حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ الأطهار, وهو الوقت المعين لتحقيق الوعد الذي  عليه رجاؤنا.. لقد بدأ فيه عصر الروح القدس الرب المحيي الذي يرتب بكل حكمة كل ما  يخصنا بحسب التدبير الإلهي وأحكامه التي لا تستقصى, وهذه هي أسرار المسيح إلهنا..  
ظهر الروح القدس في هيئة محسوسة بعد أن صعد المسيح له المجد إلى موضعه الخصوصي  وجلس عن يمين أبيه الصالح, وأرسل لنا الروح المعزي الباراقليط. فبعد أن تمجد يسوع  بصلبه وقيامته وصعوده أرسل لنا الروح القدس عطية المصالحة.. علامة وشهادة أكيدة على  مصالحتنا.
لقد كلمنا ووعدنا (خير لكم أن انطلق لأنه إن لم انطلق لا يأتيكم  المعزي) {يو ٧:١٦} إذ أن علامة سخط السماء هو تباعد الروح القدس عن البشر.. على  خلاف ما رأيناه و ما نعيد له في العنصرة, حيث فيض انسكاب العطايا والهبات  السماوية.
جاء إلينا الروح القدس بعد صعود المسيح الممجد, كي يعزينا (معزيًا  آخر) {يو ١٦:١٤} وكي لا يتركنا يتامى, فنعرف مساواته الأقنومية, ذاك الروح القدس  التعبير العلوي الذاتي للجوهر الإلهي.*

*انسكب مثل (ألسنة) بسبب اتصاله بالكلمة اللوغوس, (نارية) بسبب قدرته على التنقية  والتطهير, نار آكلة مُطهرة بسبب جوهره, نار للتدفئة والإضاءة والإصلاح وحرق الأشواك  والآثام وشوائب الإنسان العتيق, نار الحرارة والالتهاب, نار تنقى وتصفى الذهب, نار  نطلبها لتتدرب عزائمنا وحواسنا. 
ألسنة نارية (منقسمة) بسبب تنوع المواهب  وتعددها، استقرت لأنها تملك وتستريح في القديسين.. فلنصعد إلى العلية (كنيستنا  المجيدة) لأن العتيدين أن يقبلوا هذا الروح القدس يجب أن يرتفعوا عن الدنايا  ويتسامو عن الصغار والأعمال الترابية, وأن يتركوا تعلقات الأرض, غير مستعبدين  لأدوات وشهوات هذا العالم. ففي العُلية منح ربنا و إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح  أسراره الإلهية المشفية المحيية غير المائتة للذين تكملوا بالخيرات الفائقة.
لقد  امتلئ البيت برائحة عطرة تلك الرائحة للذين يستنشقون نسائم الروح ويميزونها (أنفاس  الله). لقد دشن الروح العُلية وهو الفاعل في أسرار الكنيسة يقدسها ويطهرها ويكملها  ويظهرها قدس للقديسين.*

*هذا الروح استقر واستراح في الكنيسة وقديسيها الذين سبحوا الذي بالمجد قد تمجد,  صعد إلى أعلى السموات وأرسل لنا الباراقليط روح الحق المعزى.. وليس اعتباطًا أن  تختار الكنيسة هذا القرار ليكون محور نشيد عيد الخمسين, فمجد الله وقوته قد أعطاه  للكنيسة كرمته الحقيقية التي غرستها يمينه.
المسيح الممجد في ذاته قبل كون  العالم, أعطى مجده لعروسه الكنيسة ولقديسيه كي يأتوا بثمر كثير.. أعطانا في هذا  العيد -روحه- روح السيد الرب روح الحكمة والفهم والمشورة والقوة والمعرفة والمخافة  والهداية والراحة والحق والوداعة والتأييد والاستقامة والحياة. نحن نقدم له إيماننا  وهو يمنحنا عطاياه السماوية, نقدم له تجاوبنا وطاعتنا وهو يعطينا غفرانه وتبريره  ومواهبه.
سكب علينا روحه القدوس كمطر سماوي كي نثمر ونخبر بفضائل الذي دعانا من  الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب.. أعطانا روحه ليخبرنا ويعلمنا ويقدسنا ويعزينا ويرشدنا  ويبكتنا ويفهمنا كل الأسرار ويمكث معنا إلى الأبد.*

*إن روحه القدوس يشفع فينا بآنات لا ينطق بها ومجيدة, ويعين حياتنا وجهادنا وهو  مكمل للجميع.. أنه يطهرنا من نقائصنا وينهضنا من خيباتنا, إذ أنه لا يخيب الذين  يلتجاؤن إليه, بل يهب حيث يشاء ليغير ويقدس كل من يقبله ولا يحزنه بل يضرمه.
أنه  يقدسنا لأنه روح القداسة والتقديس, يتأصل فينا حتى لا نتمركز حول ذواتنا, فنشترك في  خلاصنا المشترك بشركة الروح مع الذين سبقونا و مع الآتين من بعدنا (فالمسيحي وحده  ليس بمسيحي) ولا خلاص لأحد خارج الكنيسة مستودع وخزانة التقديس.. روح التقديس  يجمعنا ويصيرنا جسدًا واحدًا وروحًا واحدًا لنجد نصيب وميراث مع كافة القديسين في  وحدة منظورة, وحدة سلام وبنيان كنيسة الله. 
أنه روح الوحدة والحق والحرية  والعتق الذي يحررنا ويعتقنا من ضعفاتنا وسقطاتنا وشرورنا, يصالحنا مع الله ومع  أنفسنا ومع إخوتنا, نتقبل الاعتراف ببعضنا البعض, ونحترم الروح القدس الذي في بعضنا  البعض.*

*ليعطنا الله عدية هذا العيد قمحًا ومسطارًا وزيتًا كي نعى عمل النعمة غير  المنظورة معنا وفينا.
فلو لم يكن الروح القدس حاضرًا لما تأسست الكنيسة, ولولا  حضوره لما تقدسنا ونتقدس, فحيثما وجدت الكنيسة وجد الروح القدس ينبوع الحياة  الأبدية.
نسأله أن يجعلنا عبيدًا لا ينكرون المعروف ويكتب أسمائنا في سفر  التذكرة وأن يحرق كل خطية رابضة وكل مجد باطل وكل اكتفاء وبر ذاتي.
نسأله أن  يبكتنا على كل خطية وبر ودينونة وعلى كل إخفاق في معرفة نعمة القيامة, فنسلك بلا  فتور من قوة إلى قوة.   
نسأله أن يجمعنا ويوحدنا متفقين في سيمفونية حقيقية  إنجيلية مثل الرسل, وأن يؤلفنا معًا مثل القيثارة, ويقربنا لنصير رعية واحدة لراعٍ  واحد, لأننا سُقينا روحًا واحدًا, نسأله أن يبنينا معًا مسكنًا لله في الروح, وأن  يرفع من بيننا كل مرارة وسخط وغضب وصياح وعداوة.
نسأله أن يصنعنا آنية وأوعية  جديدة للفخاري الأعظم, فتنير نفوسنا بإعلان الخلاص والفداء, وأن يرفعنا إلى أعلى  المنارة لينظر العالم الساقط المستعبد لأبليس نور مخلصنا. تنجلي المصابيح وتضئ  بانتشار نوره للعالم, ويمتد ملكوت المفديين حيث لحن المعيديين والناظرين إلى لذة  جمال إلهنا غير الموصوفة ولا منطوق بها.*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (21 مايو 2010)

نعـم فاالالسنة ترمز الى الحدث وتوصيل الانجيل بينما ترمز النار الى وجود
              اللــه المطهر لحياتنا والذي يحرق كل العناصر الغير مرغوب فيها في حياتنا 
              مشعلا قلوبنا بمحبة الاخرين، فعلى جبل سيناء أكد الله على صدق وصلاحية 
              شريعة العهد القديم بنار من السماء(خر 19: 16 -18 ) وفي يوم الخمسين 
              أكد الله على صدق وصلاحية خدمة الروح القدس بألسنة النار، فعلى جبل سيناء
              نزلت النار من السماء على موضع واحد أما في يوم الخمسين فنزلت آلسنة
              النار على مؤمنين كثيرين رمزا الى حضور الله في حياة الانسان صار متاحا
              لكــل من يؤمن بــه.
  لقد أعلن الله وجوده لجماعة المؤمنين بصورة مذهلة شملت دوي الريح
              العاصفه وآلسنة النار وحلول الروح القدس وتكلم الناس بلغات مختلفة،
              وأستمر الرســــل في الخدمــــة بقــوة الروح القدس أينمــا ذهبـــوا.

              باركـــك الـــرب  + Jesus_ Roka  +


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يونيو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> نعـم فاالالسنة ترمز الى الحدث وتوصيل الانجيل بينما ترمز النار الى وجود
> اللــه المطهر لحياتنا والذي يحرق كل العناصر الغير مرغوب فيها في حياتنا
> مشعلا قلوبنا بمحبة الاخرين، فعلى جبل سيناء أكد الله على صدق وصلاحية
> شريعة العهد القديم بنار من السماء(خر 19: 16 -18 ) وفي يوم الخمسين
> ...


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2010)

*




موضوع قيم  يا روكا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرااائع جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع يا روكا 
شكرا على الموضوع  
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا للموضوع الرااائع جدااا
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع
> 
> ...


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا روكا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------

